# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Sugerencias >  ¿pueden incluir estos dos apartados?

## magobernal

hola, en el foro principal, creo que deberia añadirse un apartado qu se dedique a la globoflexia, y otro que haga referencia a citas famosas de magia.
este ultimo, seria como el de mago del mes; consiste en que la gente cree nuevos hilos en el subforo, con titulos como: ¨un mago nunca se pone enfermo¨,¨sabes guardar un secreto? pues yo tambien¨, ¨la magia es un puente que te permite ir del munde visible al mundo invisible¨, ¨la magia es tan rea como la realidad magica¨, ün buen mago no revela el truco¨........
y depues, en cada hilo, todos podriamos expresar nuestra opinion sobre la cita, y aplicarlo a la realidad
ejem: ¨un mago nunca se pone enfermo¨
creo que es verdad, y si esto pasa, l lias, ya que a un mago nadie le puede sustituir.

----------


## Pulgas

Pues te doy mi parecer, aunque, como toda sugerencia, se estudiará.

Crear una sección de *globoflexia* no me parece adecuado. Es un arte afín a la magia, como pueden serlo los malabares, la ventriloquía, las papirolas, etc.
De momento, y salvo que la demanda se disparara, no creo que sea necesario crear un foro propio para ello. 

Sobre crear un apartado de *citas*, hay un montón de hilos abiertos al respecto y mueren pronto, porque es algo que no apora de manera directa a la magia. Es muy interesante, eso sí, pero considero que no tiene entidad como para disponer de su proopio foro. Yo, al menos, no lo considero a la altura de la cartomagia, la magia de cerca o la magia infantil. Es más una curiosidad que otra cosa.

De todas maneras te agradecemos mucho el interés porque el foro crezca y te reitero que lo estudiaremos.
Un saludo.

----------


## magobernal

> Pues te doy mi parecer, aunque, como toda sugerencia, se estudiará.
> 
> Crear una sección de *globoflexia* no me parece adecuado. Es un arte afín a la magia, como pueden serlo los malabares, la ventriloquía, las papirolas, etc.
> De momento, y salvo que la demanda se disparara, no creo que sea necesario crear un foro propio para ello. 
> 
> Sobre crear un apartado de *citas*, hay un montón de hilos abiertos al respecto y mueren pronto, porque es algo que no apora de manera directa a la magia. Es muy interesante, eso sí, pero considero que no tiene entidad como para disponer de su proopio foro. Yo, al menos, no lo considero a la altura de la cartomagia, la magia de cerca o la magia infantil. Es más una curiosidad que otra cosa.
> 
> De todas maneras te agradecemos mucho el interés porque el foro crezca y te reitero que lo estudiaremos.
> Un saludo.


vale, gracias,
lo de globoflexia, tampocome importa mucho, era porque derrepente me encuentro hilos de globoflexia por foros que no tienen nada ue ver (como en el de cartomagia)
pero me gustaia mucho que se hiciese el de la citas

----------


## Ritxi

Bernal, abre tu mismo un post sobre las citas, si la gente se pone y al final queda curioso yo mismo me comprometo a ponerlo fijo.

P.D.- Así empezó lo del mago del mes y mira dónde ha llegado!

----------


## magobernal

[quote=Ritxi;240618]Bernal, abre tu mismo un post sobre las citas, si la gente se pone y al final queda curioso yo mismo me comprometo a ponerlo fijo.

vale gracias, pero como se abre un post?

----------


## Ritxi

Muy fácil!

Ves a la sección que quieras, por ejemplo, yo este post lo abriría en _Discusión General sobre el ilusionismo_

Y clicas en *Nuevo Hilo* (ver imagen)

----------


## Ming

Hombre, igual que como has abierto este pero en la otra sección  :Wink1:

----------


## magobernal

ya, esque como no soy muy dado a esta gerga, no había caido en que post era igual a hilo

----------


## Coloclom

Un hilo es un tema, un post es un mensaje dentro de un tema

----------


## magobernal

me estoy haciendo un lio, un spotno es un hilo? :Wink1:

----------


## Álvaro Oreja

> Un hilo es un tema, un post es un mensaje dentro de un tema


Colo ya lo dice bien, un POST es un mensaje dentro de un tema, un HILO es un tema, por lo tanto un POST es un mensaje escrito dentro de un HILO.

Para crear un HILO, se clica en nuevo tema.
Para crear un mensaje en un HILO determinado, se clica en responder.

----------


## Ming

Aunque se ha de tener en cuenta que muchos (y me añado al much@s) solemos decir post como hilo  :Oops: ; y como post, mensaje.
No se si me explico...
Pero bueno, si lees ya se entiende con el contrexto, ¿no?

PD. Procuraré (por mi parte) que no me vuelva a suceder  :Oops:

----------


## magobernal

ah vale, gracias

----------


## Ritxi

Y un spot es un anuncio  :001 005:

----------


## ignoto

Y un stop viene a ser como un Sooooooooo.

----------


## Iban

Los tops son lo que se ponen las chicas en verano.

----------


## Pulgas

Y *las* *tops* son las modelos de alta costura.

----------


## Iban

*tspo* es el "Tampax Superabsorbente Para Ornitorrincos".

----------


## Pulgas

¡Ops-t! equivale a ¡Leches-t!

----------


## Iban

El *Pos-T* es de la luz.

(No vas a poder conmigo, ríndete...)

----------


## Pulgas

No es verdad, el Pos-T es el inicio de la frase
Pos-t-e vas a enterar, que pienso ganarte.  :Smile1: 

(No sé si somos como dos niños o directamente dos niños)

----------


## Iban

*P-S-to* es como en Madrid llaman algunos a los taxistas (100&#37; verídico: http://barionia.blogspot.com/2007/11/el-peseto.html).

(De verdad, abandona; no tienes nada que hacer frente a una mente desequilibrada como la mía)

----------


## Pulgas

1.- S'to P ero qué dices?
2.- En Bilbao, en cambio, utilizan el To' S.P. para decir "Todo Servicio Público"
3.- ¡Ah! y Tos P es un catarro con pneumonía!

Abandono, me voy a hacer la comida. Aunque sé que soy el ganador moral, me conformo y te lo dejo en tablas  :Wink1:

----------


## ignoto

Pospot stops opp tststop stospto stospttospot s topsotp osptopst opstpot posptops postpsot sptoto.

----------


## Iban

*to-P-s* se ponen en las puertas para que no golpeen contra la pared.

(¡De tablas, nada!)





> Pospot stops opp tststop stospto stospttospot s topsotp osptopst opstpot posptops postpsot sptoto.


Hazte mirar el carburador...

----------


## magobernal

falta photoshop

----------


## Moñiño

Esto hay que leerlo rapido.

Uno que va a ver a un cura: "Padre, creo que estoy poseso"
Parroco le responde: .- "Querras decir POSEIDO"
El tipo en cuestion: "Pos eso, Pos eso".

----------


## b12jose

&#172;&#172;

Inquietante el giro que ha tomado el hilo ... o era el post, o el post it ....

Estoy confuso

----------


## magobernal

es que esto  magia

----------

